# HTPC Software Thread - What do you use?



## dhrandy

*The New*
1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
*Windows Vista Ultimate*
2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
*XBMC for PC*
3. What do you use to record TV?
*Beyond TV*
4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
*XBMC for PC*
5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
*XBMC for PC*
6. Show us a screenshot.
All of my Screenshots are of XBMC.













































7. Cost
XBMC for PC = Free
Beyond TV = $69.99

*The Old*
1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
*Windows XP Pro*
2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
*Meedio 1.41*
3. What do you use to record TV?
*Beyond TV*
4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
*Meedio 1.41*
5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
*Meedio 1.41*
6. Show us a screen shot.
All of my Screen shots are of Meedio 1.41 with Perception theme.














































7. Cost
*Meedio 1.41 = Free
Beyond TV = $69.99*


----------



## CyberDruid

Right Now I am in the Middle of trying to figure this out so my list may be revised.

I'll get a SS together in a minute...rig is off that I am playing with.

Vista Ultimate

Media Center or iMon

iMon

iMon

But TBH I am still deciding what to use. The iMon is not the shiniest penny in the pond but it does integrate with the front panel display and remote...


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?

2. What software do you use to play movies and music?

3. What do you use to record TV?

4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?

5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?

6. Show us a screen shot.

Copy and past this with answers. This might help other with deciding with software.


Vista x64 Ultimate (Media Center)
Media Center
Media Center (again)
Windows Explorer?
Itunes
erm, maybe later


----------



## craigap

Deleted


----------



## thenutty1

Can I suggest also replying with any costs that went with your answers. Probably not necessary for the OS of course, but some of us looking to use cheap/free software would appreciate seeing what you get for XX price.

Thanks for the info though, this is a great thread for those of us looking to do an HTPC now and in the future.


----------



## Starholdest

*What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?*
Windows XP SP2

*What software do you use to play movies and music?*
Don't play any.

*What do you use to record TV?*
Beyond TV

*What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?*
No movies on my HTPC

*What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?*
No music on my HTPC

*Show us a screen shot:*
Sorry don't have one.

*Cost:*
~$250 total.


----------



## iandroo888

i cant seem to get beyondtv to install correctly. =[ it wont start. after installation, it like.. has problems running. nothin pops up. only taht thing in taskbar.


----------



## bnceo

I nominate dhRandy to make a nice software thread that stays on as a sticky. I think the HTPC crowd here and in the future would really enjoy it. I know I have. Meedio 1.41 freakin rocks.


----------



## mikester

I've been using Windows Media Center (XP version - not Vista yet) for the last 18 months, but I am seriously thinking about switching over to LinuxMCE. Part of the reason is the cost, as I now want to add media PCs to other rooms in the house, and I don't feel like spending an extra $100-200 per machine for the OS.

But also - Linux MCE looks kick a$$ from the demo. I love the way you can have media follow you from room to room.

EDIT - another reason is that a lot of the new MCE plugins are requiring Vista media center, and I personally think the Vista MCE interface is ******ed. The XP version is a lot better.


----------



## pioneerisloud

1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
Windows Vista Ultimate x32

2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
Media Center FTW!

3. What do you use to record TV?
n/a...I don't have a TV Tuner







.

4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
Windows Explorer and Media Center. I'm still pretty outdated, yes I know.

5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
Same as above.

6. Show us a screen shot.
Its not worth the time....that rig is extremely slow!

7. Cost.
$32.99 for the case...rest was spare junk parts.

Keep in mind...my particular HTPC rig consists of an AthlonXP 3200+, Radeon 9800PRO, and 1GB of DDR. That's about it! Actually I'll probably "upgrade" it to the AthlonXP 2400+ @ 2.3GHz (the 3200 doesn't OC) and my GeForce 7800GS OC. That'll probably give me a better experience. I've really got to get me a TV Tuner though.....and some front USB, lol. Great info here. I'm going to have to google some of these free programs once I get it upgraded.


----------



## mikester

pioneerisloud - if you are using MCE, you really need to get the My Movies plugin (free/donation-ware). It is the killer app for MCE - I find it so essential, it really should have been built into MCE in the first place.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just curious here...but does anybody know why it takes FOREVER to load my list of movies? I've got about 700ish movies stored on my home server. However they are all split up in folders based on genre, so maybe 100-150 per folder. This only happens when I'm using Media Center. I've never really tried anything else. Does anybody else have this big of a library? If so....what do you use? Keep in mind...I'm on a 27" old school TV with RCA ins only.


----------



## dhrandy

Bump. Tell us what you use.


----------



## SmasherBasher

1. *What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?*
Windows XP Pro SP3

2. *What software do you use to play movies and music?*
J. River Media Center

3. *What do you use to record TV?*
n/a...I don't have a TV Tuner .

4. *What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?*
J. River media Center

5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
Same as above.

6. Show us a screen shot.
Its not worth the time....that rig is extremely slow!

7. Cost.
$0

I am currently looking for a good, free frontend that will run decently on my older 1.4 Ghz Athlon 64 with 512mb of old PC133. Any ideas? Ive already tried the Linux MCE idea but for whatever reason, couldnt get it to install properly so I resorted to Windows.


----------



## gmanvbva

*1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?*
_Windows XP SP2_
*2. What software do you use to play movies and music?*
_Media Portal (or WinDVD)_
*3. What do you use to record TV?*
_Media Portal / Hauppage Software (but haven't used it in awhile); Came with PVR-150._
*4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?*
_MediaPortal (sort of)._
*5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?*
_iTunes or Media Monkey. I use Media Monkey to organize and tag files, Then iTunes for syncing/playlists._
*6. Show us a screen shot.*
_I will have to upload later._

MediaPortal also has a TVServer, which is my primary use for it. I can watch TV on my laptop or any other PC from anywhere in my house (LAN or Wireless).

BTW, it's free.


----------



## dr_bowtie

1) XPpro sp2

2) VLC or Nero Showtime

3)Encore Tuner software (came with the Encore tuner card (does high def.) 25.00)

4)none I just navigate to the folder and play from there...

5) see #4

6) you'll just get a picture of the XP desktop...do you really want that...?


----------



## dhrandy

Bump for the people that haven't seen this.


----------



## valtopps

nice job dhrandy, im thinking of building a htpc


----------



## d3v0

What's the best for .avi's I ripped from my dvds? In terms of picture quality, that is.


----------



## The.Pr0fess0r

How do you all get your movies on to your PC? I am working on my new HTPC build and am trying to find a good program to get all my legally owned DVDs onto my new HTPC. If the software is against the TOS please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Androktasie

*1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?*
Mythbuntu (specialized distro of Ubuntu Linux)

*2. What software do you use to play movies and music?*
I configured MythTV to play movies through VLC instead of the default player. Music is through the default player on occasion, but usually just iTunes on my gaming pc (see sig).

*3. What do you use to record TV?*
MythTV

*4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?*
Good ol' folder management. IMDB gets too many of my movies and anime wrong for it to be useful, in both MythTV and MediaPortal.

*5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?*
iTunes

*6. Show us a screen shot.*
 

*7. Cost.*
The Mythbuntu distribution is completely free, the HTPC was an older gaming rig, and I spent roughly $80 for a Hauppauge PVR-150MCE tuner/mce remote combo pack. $20/year for the TV guide information through Schedules Direct.


----------



## Androktasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The.Pr0fess0r* 
How do you all get your movies on to your PC? I am working on my new HTPC build and am trying to find a good program to get all my legally owned DVDs onto my new HTPC. If the software is against the TOS please PM me.

Thanks!

MythTV can do it if you're using Linux. For Mac and PC users I recommend HandBrake, which supports many ripping profiles for iPod, PSP and PC. PC users will need to run the DVD through DVD Decrypter first.

As you live in the states, the legality of doing this is a bit of a toss-up. It is legal to make a backup of a movie or game that you have lawfully purchased (fair use), but at the same time the DMCA of 1998 says that it is illegal to circumvent copyright protection measures (CSS encryption). IMO you're good so long as you don't redistribute what you rip.


----------



## davidmoore

1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
*Windows Vista x64*
2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
*Media Player Classic*
3. What do you use to record TV?
*I download 720p episodes from torrent sites.*
4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
*File Explorer, Intuitive folder naming scheme. (IE, TV Shows, HD Movies, etc.)*
5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
*File Explorer, Intuitive folder naming scheme. (IE, Artist folder, then Album folder underneath the Artist folder.)*
6. Show us a screen shot.
Screenshot of the software I use to catalog and organize my movies.









Screenshot of the software I use to play movies.








7. Cost.
Free


----------



## Huachinango

1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
Windows 7RC
2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
Most likely will go with XBMC. I'll install it as soon as I get home- i'm at work =(
3. What do you use to record TV?
Looking into buying a tuner here pertty soon, but will using Beyond TV
4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
Most likely will go with XBMC
5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
Most likely will go with XBMC
6. Show us a screen shot.
As soon as i get XBMC up and running
7. Cost.
Don't know yet

Just built my rig- check it out right here http://www.overclock.net/htpc/518423...ll-wonder.html


----------



## dhrandy

Bump, we need some more setups.


----------



## Gemini77

Bump Bump..........I will be building my system after the holidays and would love some more input on the software that you guys are using,


----------



## werds

I'm just curious as to what is the reason for using XBMC on Win7 instead of the WMC client that is built in? Serious and honest question as I am about to put my HTPC together shortly and still have quite a few gaps in understanding some of these lil things


----------



## Loosenut

1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?

*XP Pro SP3 since win7x32 drivers wouldnt work*

2. What software do you use to play movies and music?

*just record shows.*

3. What do you use to record TV?

*the default hauppauge software*

4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?

*nothing*

5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?

*no software, just save it as Artist followed by Album*


----------



## bpage

dhrandy,

i was curious as to how you got your xbmc to look like this? i really like the setup for this and wondered how you got it. this is much cleaner than the standard that i have. also, how and where do you edit the movie information to put in director, synopsis, etc?



dhrandy said:


> *The New*
> 1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
> *Windows Vista Ultimate*
> 2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
> *XBMC for PC*
> 3. What do you use to record TV?
> *Beyond TV*
> 4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
> *XBMC for PC*
> 5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
> *XBMC for PC*
> 6. Show us a screenshot.
> All of my Screenshots are of XBMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Cost
> XBMC for PC = Free
> Beyond TV = $69.99


----------



## dhrandy

@bpage

That is the Mediastream skin. That was the previous skin I was using. I've updated and now use Confluence, which has a similar look.

As far as the information, I'm just using the scrapers that come with XBMC.


----------



## craigap

1. What Operating System do you use to run your HTPC?
Windows Vista Business SP1
2. What software do you use to play movies and music?
SageTV with PDVD 9 for DVD decoding
3. What do you use to record TV?
SageTV with 3 HVR-2250's using PDVD 9 codec
4. What software do you use to catalog and organize your movies?
SageTV with Batch Metadata Tools for automatic download of fanart and
metatdata and DVD Profiler
5. What software do you use to catalog and organize your music?
SageTV with WMP to rip and get the album art
6. Show us a screen shot.
I'm using SageTV 6.6 with a number of addins. I'm using the SageMC STV (Skin) that was started a long time ago as a play off of Windows Media Center. Within this STV there have been a lot of Themes developed. I'm using the "iTV" theme.
Link to my HTPC build http://www.overclock.net/htpc/577082...ml#post7791889

EDIT: Sorry, some of the images are cut off slightly on the right. Don't know how that happened.

Main Menu









Netflix Pluggin (A lot of the functions have been disabled due to Frequently changing API's on the netflix end. The developer can't keep it up to date. I can use it to watch my "Watch It Now" queue though.)









Recorded TV Menu









Recorded TV Sub Menu









Recorded TV OSD (Black spots in timeline are where Comskip has marked the commercials. Comskip monitor that is built into SageMC automatically skips the commercials that are marked)









TV Guide









Program Info









Live TV OSD









Videos Menu









Videos Sub Menu









Music Menu









Music Sub Menu









Music Sub Sub Menu









SlimPlayer Plugin









Pictures Menu









Sub Menu









Online Services (Using a pluggin that works with Playon feeds to be able to browse/watch Hulu and Netflix as well as a lot of other on line video feeds)









Weather









Toolbar pluggin (Bar at the top allows for easier navigation if you are using a mouse)


----------



## bpage

drandy,

THanks a lot for the information. One more question.. I am having trouble getting the videos to display like yours where I have cover art and then it shows the description above it. I was able to get the cover art on the bottom panel but when I go over the movie or see movie info it just brings up another screen. Am I missing something?


----------

